# What is this device?



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have posted this video not for it's content but for the device that's used to prop up the wheel, you can spot it right at the very beginning of the video, looks pretty handy and I would like to know what it's called and where you can get it from, I am sure most of you would find this device useful for carrying out your wheel detail. I have not seen this device anywhere. anyone on here know?


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks like the cheapo wheel chocks you get with a halfords 7 piece jacking kit?


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/390974063413

Something similar to those


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Are you meaning the red items at either side of the wheel? If so they look like a posh version of wheel chocks.

There are loads of different wheel chocks out there I'm sure you could find a similar version and think they'd serve your purpose :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

matt-rudd said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/390974063413
> 
> Something similar to those


One size Chocks fits all?


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd have thought so, won't be much difference of the angle from 13" wheel to 20" wheel to warrant different size chocks


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

macca666 said:


> Are you meaning the red items at either side of the wheel? If so they look like a posh version of wheel chocks.
> 
> There are loads of different wheel chocks out there I'm sure you could find a similar version and think they'd serve your purpose :thumb:


Do you have a set Macca?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's why I love this forum, always an answer, opinions and links to any members questions. Looking for more opinions and thoughts from other members who have these wheel chocks before I take the plunge :lol:. They look very useful indeed and don't look like a gimmick.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

wheel chocks


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Do you have a set Macca?


Not of the "posh" kind.

Never actually thought of it before for detailing but I've a couple of sets of alloys in the garage whilst I'm restoring my '89 Maestro Turbo (no laughs thanks) and I've got one on the garage floor upright with one side against the wall and the other side with my wheel chock to stop it rolling off aka an old brick :lol::lol:

Thinking about it my alloy wheel stands upright on its own with no issues but rolls off so I don't see why a chock either side wouldn't work.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Watching it again I'd definitely say they were wheel chocks either side :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Are they maybe these??

Hilka 82335530 Wheel Chocks: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

Got to be worth a try at that price.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Just set it on the top of a bucket, they are wide enough to sit in their safely, they also catch all the stinky fall out that runs off, so its not on your driveway etc


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

stangalang said:


> Just set it on the top of a bucket, they are wide enough to sit in their safely, they also catch all the stinky fall out that runs off, so its not on your driveway etc


Genius, :speechles


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Last time I done this, while ago, just plonked them on top of a plastic toy box.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Can't believe you've not seen a wheel chock before lol

Btw it's ok with a hose but a pressure wash would make it fall

Bucket idea is best


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Can't believe you've not seen a wheel chock before lol
> 
> Btw it's ok with a hose but a pressure wash would make it fall
> 
> Bucket idea is best


Believe it or not Kimo, I haven't seen these chocks before, only ever had my cars up on axle stands or jacked up, you really do learn something everyday on this forum, great community. :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

SB...please, please always chock your wheels when jacking your car.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> SB...please, please always chock your wheels when jacking your car.


That's what worried me lol

Also must be lucky enough to never have a handbrake cable snap haha

I know you can leave in gear but a chock is peace of mind


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I just use a pair of old wooden wedges and tap them lightly in place with a hammer.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I use two pieces of 4" x 4" fence posts cut to about 3ft lay the wheel down flat on them resting the tyre on the wood , I've knocked a wheel over far too many a time when taking them off for cleaning


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks like its a pair of chocks I will order then, I always leave car in gear but as Kimo pointed out, it's for peace of mind.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> SB...please, please always chock your wheels when jacking your car.


Thanks MDC :thumb: I will invest in a pair.


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

Rubber wheel chocks can be used and they can be used for any size of wheel. Auto4 supply them and they will last forever. Part number 2244598 ca. £12ea.


----------



## kabs (Apr 14, 2014)

If you want to hold the wheel in position a cheap barbell tree is good, probably can blast with a pressure washer without it falling over.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

kabs said:


> If you want to hold the wheel in position a cheap barbell tree is good, probably can blast with a pressure washer without it falling over.


Barbell tree.


----------

